# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  An unusual project

## Marc

https://youtu.be/L98ZYTJXa6w

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Aww....I was hoping to see you making something   :Frown:

----------


## Marc

Still tied up with repairs and stairs and veranda and etc. Promised myself this is the last job I do on the house. The next project in line is workshop set up. 
 By the by ... I am sick of my compressor kicking in each time I use the air die grinder and want to buy an electric one. Bosh, Milwaukee, Makita, Metabo ... (?) they are all about the same price. Perhaps Metabo is the way to go. I never had an electric one always air driven, do you know of a good one?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I've never had a die grinder, actually.....got a little Dremel copy that gets a bit of use from time to time, and have also been known to put metal bits in the wood router....   :Shock:   :Shock:   :Shock:

----------


## Marc

Ha ha, long shot. Got an endorsement for Metabo from the repairman. By the way he also said not to buy Bosh since the parts are 3 times as dear as the rest, go figure. 
How do you like that sword? that head is a work of art!

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Handle is too thin... 
Why on Earth would you want an electric die grinder? Get a better compresser...or a better die grinder!

----------


## Marc

Die grinder is a Shinano made in Japan, not bad as air tools go, conceded not a Mannesmann Demag but good enough. 
 May get a small pencil grinder too. Compressor is middle of the range. A die grinder is a challenge for most medium compressors. Even panel beaters shops complain about their die grinder draining the air tank. 
Electric is quieter, more powerful, and no hose in the way. Both have their merits and drawbacks Silent. It all depends what you use the tool for.
A fringe benefit of an electric one is that it can be mounted on a spindle table to grind the edge of a piece at perfect 90 and around an intricate profile.
Drawback it needs strong big hands to use it for long periods. Not a challenge for me. 
The giant swords made by the dude in the video are reproductions from video games and go for thousands of dollars. They are made the way the cartoonist designed them. 
They are worthless as functional swords go yet the video is very interesting from the point of view of metalworking.
Something you may be interested in PG ... he gives his blades a grey tone by spraying the clean steel with a mixture of peroxide + salt and vinegar, and dipping the piece in boiling water afterwards.

----------

